# Opinions on best budget 18650



## MrTinee (Apr 14, 2015)

So I am looking for an edc 18650 flashlight for less that $60... I already carry spare 18650 batteries cause I Vape so I'm not worried about batteries... I already own high quality batteries and chargers. I'm sick of ultrafires


----------



## Cerealand (Apr 14, 2015)

Solarforce host of your choice + a decent p60 drop-in.


----------



## ven (Apr 14, 2015)

As above,also check Convoy brand out for around the $20-$30 mark,s2+/m1/m2 etc etc ,options of tints.

For $60,your in fenix territory,well made,nice UI and 2yr free repair and limited life warranty(charged for parts).

Will throw throw the pd35 in,imo premium light for your budget money............

Cheaper than the fenix,thrunite tn12 is another option i would look into. Also the new acebeam ec32 should be around your budget as well(similar to pd35 but with a lower low mode and xp-l).

Lots of good choices for $60 and under..........


----------



## MrTinee (Apr 14, 2015)

So I'm stuck between the nitecore p12 or the Fenix pd35


----------



## ven (Apr 15, 2015)

I chose the pd35 2014 with the extra mode(around 460lm) of which i use the most .............good balance of brightness and run times. I dont need a very low low(P12 has) so pd35 it was,plus i do think the fenix ano is a little better than nitecore..................(have both brands,like both brands)


----------



## thedoc007 (Apr 15, 2015)

ven said:


> I chose the pd35 2014 with the extra mode(around 460lm) of which i use the most .............good balance of brightness and run times. I dont need a very low low(P12 has) so pd35 it was,plus i do think the fenix ano is a little better than nitecore..................(have both brands,like both brands)



I've had a Fenix PD32UE and PD35. Recently I picked up a Thrunite TN12. Of the three, I think I like the PD32UE the best...just has a wonderfully large and even hot spot. Nothing else like it. Of the PD35 and the TN12, though, I'd take the Thrunite. Has a moonlight mode, no stepdown (more or less direct drive on turbo), and it comes with a substantially better holster. It is also well under $40 if you know where to buy...a heck of a deal. 

While I am a fan of Nitecore in general, the mode spacing on the P12 did not look good. 200 lumen high and then close to 1000 lumens on turbo. A big gap there...as the middle modes are what I use most, doesn't work for me. I've also heard about some reliability issues with the P12.

Don't forget about the Sunwayman P25C (if you don't need a low mode) and the Acebeam EC32 (newest one, uses XP-L). A lot of choices in that general form factor.


----------



## scs (Apr 15, 2015)

thedoc007 said:


> ...It is also well under $40 if you know where to buy...a heck of a deal....



I think Thrunite warranties only lights sold through their site and their Amazon store now. I might be wrong.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 20, 2015)

MrTinee,

PM inc...


----------



## Str8stroke (Apr 20, 2015)

Check out Banggood BLF Special Edition. It is a outstanding budget rig. This light is gonna be hard to beat for the $$.


----------



## ven (Apr 26, 2015)

For $60 you could get all 3

/convoy m2/m1/Eagle eye x2-all 18650,all different tints,m1 is 1b,m2 is 4c and iirc the x2 is 3c. Different mode options available along with the tint.




Similar to the x2 is the convos s2+ which looking at it could be made by the same factory,another good edc option for less than $20..........

I have the x2 as a house beater..........well it does not show beatings :laughing: Its a nicely made budget light,quite a neutral to warm tint and is always by my side. Had it a short while now and been issue free,use wise i have probably chargers the cell 5 or 6 times fully. So although i have not done much 1hr runs,its often a few mins here and there or when i am working on the car etc(yes at night when kids in bed...........lot easier with a headlamp :laughing: ........saves teeth too) As the x2 is quite floody,it can be set up to illuminate the area.




Still when i use the pd35 it does feel quality,just that bit ahead........ec32 is a little back from fenix in build etc but a nice light 
ec32vn de-dome PDTn(comes standard with the xp-l of which i am a big fan of



pd35 2014




Brand i am new to and really like quick is armytek,with careful searching,can be found under budget or around it. I decided ont he viking pro 2.5 ,more useful spill over the predator which suits my needs better. Like the UI althought not yet tried the pro-programming ,head loose for mode 1,head loose for mode 2,then can programme modes etc etc







Light that should last a lifetime!!


----------



## WebHobbit (May 3, 2015)

I'm gonna suggest a different route. A path to higher ground so to speak:

Over at Malkoff Devices they have the MD2(empty) with McClicky Switch for $46.00 & the M61 (325 lumens) is on sale for $39.99.

So there you have one of the best single 18650 lights available for only $85.99. I've exceeded your budget by $26.00 but it's possible if you find all the right parts under the blem section you could get it down even lower.


----------



## peter yetman (May 5, 2015)

I couldn't agree more with out Welsh friend. Go Malkoff, absolutely bomproof, lifetime warranty and eminently upgradeable so it's Futureproof. Just spend a little more ( a few packs of fags) you won't regret it in a year's time. And it's made in the US. Nuff said.


----------



## scs (May 5, 2015)

MD2 can take only Malkoff dropins, IIRC, meaning it's not a P60 host. Keep that in mind if you intend to explore P60 dropins in the future. But you can always get another affordable P60 host then.


----------



## WebHobbit (May 5, 2015)

peter yetman said:


> I couldn't agree more with out Welsh friend. Go Malkoff, absolutely bomproof, lifetime warranty and eminently upgradeable so it's Futureproof. Just spend a little more ( a few packs of fags) you won't regret it in a year's time. And it's made in the US. Nuff said.



Welsh?

:shrug:


----------



## peter yetman (May 6, 2015)

Sorry, your name was going round my head yeaterday as "Welshhobbit". Dunno why, no offence I hope?
P


----------



## WebHobbit (May 6, 2015)

None whatsoever.....just wondered what I was missing.


----------

